# New York City anyone?



## Jaszek

How about a meet up in NYC, there are a million things you can photograph here.


----------



## Heck

I would be intrested in a meet up..


----------



## Jaszek

we would have to getsome more people


----------



## Easy_Target

I've attempted this twice so far, nothing ever came of it.


----------



## spiffybeth

im still game. if something comes of this, and i dont post in it, please PM me. im always game to meet up and shoot!


----------



## lostprophet

I've found that you will get a far better response if you just pick a date and make sure its in the thread title.

use this thread to pick 2 or 3 dates and see which is the most popular then start a new thread with that date in the title


----------



## LaFoto

Send me the air-ticket and I'll be there in a blink!!
NYC is totally fascinating.
It's only disadvantage is that it is just "a tad" out of my immediate reach...


----------



## Jaszek

LaFoto said:


> Send me the air-ticket and I'll be there in a blink!!
> NYC is totally fascinating.
> It's only disadvantage is that it is just "a tad" out of my immediate reach...


 ok it's in the mail lol. If I can I'll try asking Bloomberg or someone to sponsor your trip here to NYC


----------



## usayit

I would definitely be game for a meet up in NYC.  The issue is that I work almost all weekends (my days off are monday and tuesday).  If all is quiet at work, I "might" just *cough cough* be sick enough to make it to NYC.  A commitment is pretty tough.



Funny.. I see lots of meet ups all over the world.  Even remember a bunch of TPF members flying into NYC for a meet up.  But getting the locals to meet up is tough... Perhaps we all work too much.


----------



## lostprophet

usayit said:


> I would definitely be game for a meet up in NYC.  The issue is that I work almost all weekends (my days off are monday and tuesday).  If all is quiet at work, I "might" just *cough cough* be sick enough to make it to NYC.  A commitment is pretty tough.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.. I see lots of meet ups all over the world.  Even remember a bunch of TPF members flying into NYC for a meet up.  But getting the locals to meet up is tough... Perhaps we all work too much.



JUST PICK A DATE  
this thread is about 6 weeks old and still no date. JUST PICK ONE and if no one can make it then pick another. Trust me it works


----------



## LaFoto

Yes. The "secret" of organising meet-ups is that you must set a fixed date. And be boldly presenting it. A reasonable amount of time ahead. Then everyone can check their calendars and bank books and say either yes or no. You must come up with an OFFER, like any travel agency does with holiday trips they want to sell. And those who want to and can accept your offer will do, and those who don't want to or cannot accept it won't. 

A weekend meet-up need not be announced 1 1/2 years in advance.
But I had the dates for the Germany Meet-Up of May last year out and to be known by everyone 19 months before! That then attracted people over from the States, Canada, UK, Netherlands, Saudi-Arabia... They all had time to put it onto their radar, not forget about it when they did their plannings, save up some and all. 

That's also why the next big international Meet-Up in Newfoundland is being "advertised" already! So we here, for example, already know how to do our next summer's holiday planning! It will be a trip to Newfoundland!


----------



## spiffybeth

yea man, just pick a date!


----------



## Jaszek

I'll be off from school from jan 27-30 this year. If anybody else can make it that would be great. It's probably too late to announce such near dates but its hard for me since My schedule always changes.


----------



## spiffybeth

i work during the week. 
pick a weekend date...  maybe the weekend beginning the 30th?


----------



## LaFoto

Or Beth, *you *pick the date, and start *a new thread* which announces there WILL be a TPF Meet-Up in NYC on 30 and/or 31st January, meeting point so-and-so and a certain time. And those who can make it, make it there. On such short notice it might be a bit of a risk, and you might go into NYC to just be there alone... or you might at least meet Jaszek --- but I know there are many more New Yorkers there! Must be!


----------



## Heck

I vote spiffybeth to take charge lol..


----------



## thereforeiamx

Jaszek said:


> ok it's in the mail lol. If I can I'll try asking Bloomberg or someone to sponsor your trip here to NYC



oh please. our taxes are high enough


----------



## Heck

I been wanting to go take some sunset shots of the city by the Brookly bridge area maybe we can play for a mini meet up at that park and hang around there. who knows.. I also want to go to Woodlawn cemetery and always up for the Bronx zoo.. can't go wrong with Central park or liberty park also..


----------



## Jaszek

I work on the weekend...but could always take the days off .


----------



## spiffybeth

go ahead. choose a date.


----------



## Jaszek

I'll see tomorrow since i call on Wednesdays to get my work schedule for the weekend so If I have this Sunday so I'll have two days b/c I don't have school on monday. Also I'm not sure about 30-1 weekend but I'll have the whole week off from 26-30 if any of you can make it during the week.


----------



## Torus34

I'm located at the southern tip of Staten Island.

I'd be pleased to provide information and support for a NYC meet-up.

[Not to mention showing up in person.]

Please do message me with any questions.


----------



## lostprophet

March 3rd 2014??


----------



## Heck

lol.. yeah.. it's just interesting how such a large city can't get a few people to meet up for a few hours to chat and take some photos lol.. It has to be some culture thing going on or the cold weather is not helping with the motivation. I have a general distrust for stranges but thats the way you kinda have to be in a city like this or any large city but New York is famous for it.. When I go out of town I find it strange people say hello and smile at you. Its like New York jet lag.. takes a few days to get used to it. lol.


----------



## Jaszek

lostprophet said:


> March 3rd 2014??


I'll see where I end up by then . Probably still in collage or graduated and in poland . 

SO anybody still up for this week? I'm free tue-fri (proboly) and the moday after the weekend


----------



## Jaszek

anyone?


----------



## Corry

I'm up for it.  

Course, I'm 900 miles away and don't have a plane ticket.  

I miss New York City.


----------



## Jaszek

Corry said:


> I'm up for it.
> 
> Course, I'm 900 miles away and don't have a plane ticket.
> 
> I miss New York City.


Just come tommorow, you'll find me


----------



## PhilGarber

A NYC meet-up could be cool. Broadway ftw! :mrgreen: Pm me if anything comes of this!


----------



## Jaszek

So does anybody want to meet up anytime this week? From morning to about 4pm I'm free


----------



## Jaszek

so anybody still up for this week? I have most of tomorrow free and all of friday free


----------



## Jaszek

So last call for tomorrow...I'm going to the flatiron building tomorrow from about 3pm to about 5-6ish pm. If you want come, you will find me, I'll have a big @$$ back pack and an XSI gripped and a smug mug strap . O and if that's not enough I'll ptrobobly be the only one with a tripod lol


----------



## spiffybeth

bumpity bump.

pick a date. i obviously missed last week....


----------



## Jaszek

Ill see if my parents buy me tickets to Poland for the summer. If not Than anytime in the summer. I'll know in about 2-3 months :/


----------



## Jaszek

So time to blow off the dust in this topic. Kind of late but we started talking about this in the OT section and I remembered this thread. Anyone free during spring break?


----------



## elrick

*well...spring break or no spring break (my college days are gone long ago  ), but...what date? *

*we have Macy's Flower show soon, btw :*
macys.com - Macy's Flower Show - New York City - Macy's


----------



## Jaszek

spring break is from the 9th to the 19th of april


----------



## spiffybeth

i want to go into nyc and take pictures!


----------



## Jaszek

April 15th the Macy's flower thing? And than walk up or down Broadway? And then make our way to Brooklyn Bridge after dark?


----------



## Torus34

April 15th looks good for me so far.  Must be home by evening, though.  [And no, I'm NOT under curfew!]


----------



## Enem178

I should be able to attend. Flowers aren't really my thing but its cool to try something new.. O BTW, what ever became of the Auto Show???


----------



## elrick

New York International Auto Show - Show Info - General Info


----------



## Jaszek

lol forgot about it. We can go to the auto show and then the flower thing. I'm also not into flowers that much but I never tried photographing them.Also I'll have the whole day the 15th so i don't mind. If anybody would want to join up later or leave earlier it's fine with me. But I really need to update my Brooklyn Bridge Photos lol.


----------



## clarinetJWD

Bah!  That's a bit too soon for me 

I need to get up to NYC again, but can't afford it just yet.


----------



## Jaszek

just tell us when you can come and we'll work something out


----------



## dmbfoto

oh this sounds fun!  im supposed to be in boston that weekend but not sure when we're leaving yet.  let me know where you guys are meeting and at what time.  i might be able to come early.  as long as you guys wouldn't mind having a noob with you lol


----------



## Jaszek

o don't worry we wouldn't mind. I'm guessing we could meet at the auto show if people want to go there. O yea and one more thing. If you are going, wear comfortable shoes, I'm planning a lot of walking lol.


----------



## MiaS13

jazsek you know the deal, hit me up


----------



## Jaszek

MiaS13 said:


> jazsek you know the deal, hit me up


of course. and Remember. Most likley it will be April 15th


----------



## EhJsNe

darn shucks, Im about an hour southest of detroit, Michigan, around St Claire, id love to go take pictures, 

too I dont have money for a plane ticket or gas(or a car....), nor do I have the money to buy 4 rolls of film + processing....maybe ill win the ebay auction and get the D70 and be a happy camper


----------



## Jaszek

good luck


----------



## Jaszek

anyone else?


----------



## elrick

*I was at Macy's flower show today...well...I would not recommend it as a photographers meeting place *


----------



## Jaszek

haha thanks for telling us lol. We could go ther but only if me get the maojority to really want t o go there lol.


----------



## DeadEye

I will be hitting shore in NY on the 15th. Erie Basin ( Ikea )  around noon time. Anyone wanna hit up the kool street art? There is a load of it neer the Ikea on Columbia Ave.


----------



## Jaszek

hmmm it might be hard since I'm planning to get from Manhattan to Brooklyn later on.


----------



## Jaszek

Ok so this is a week away, whos going?


----------



## DeadEye

Jaszek said:


> hmmm it might be hard since I'm planning to get from Manhattan to Brooklyn later on.



  If you are going from Manhatten to Brooklyn or Brooklyn nto Manhatten its a snap.  The Ikea water taxie runs every hour and its free.


----------



## Jaszek

I was thinking of going from Manhattan to Brooklyn since I want to get the bridge at night.


----------



## Heck

Brooklyn bridge night shoot?


----------



## Jaszek

yep. Unless other people are against that. lol


----------



## Heck

What time your thinking?


----------



## Jaszek

Im thinking about meeting up between noon to 2pm


----------



## Jaszek

If you are interested IM me on AIM: Jaszek PL IM me anytime. If you IM me at night I'll answer in the morning. In the afternoon i'll be in school so I could answer as long as the teacher doesn't see my phone. If you want my number PM me.


----------



## Enem178

15th is still cool with me. Now where exactly r we meeting up? Noon right?


----------



## Jaszek

we didn't decide on where yet. I'll PM all the people who were interested and post more info tomorrow. I'm off to sleep now. And remember, if something IM me.


----------



## Enem178

Ok cool


----------



## DeadEye

I should be getting of this rig around noon time on the 15th.  Ikea has a nice water front park right here in Erie Basin. There is a free water taxi that goes to Manhattan and back in the park. 

  I think the address is 700 Columbia Ave , Brooklyn NY.  ~ That is the side entrance were you cant park though. 

  Just park in the main Ikea Lot.  

If taxie just tell them  ~ The Ikea in Brooklyn.


----------



## Torus34

Noon, 15th, Union Square is as good a place as any.  Count me out for the Auto or Flower shows, but it will be fun to meet the people behind the 'handles'.  Noon is a good time to find a place to share a table for lunch and get acquainted.  The Union Square 'R' station entrance [above-ground] should work as a [pardon] focal point for meeting.


----------



## Jaszek

Ok so it's the 15th at noon in Union Square. But I think we should meet by Washington's statue (the horse one) since all of us are taking different trains.


----------



## Jaszek

who else is going?


----------



## Enem178

So far just 3-4 of us huh??


----------



## Jaszek

and maybe two of my friends. If you have any friends that would like  to come they can


----------



## Heck

I got to work and no chance of escape being its the last day of tax.


----------



## Jaszek

Ok so here is a list who I think is going:
Going:
-Me (Jaszek)
-Torus34(Most likley)
-Enem178 (confirmed)
-MiaS13(confirmed)
-dmbfoto(most likley)
-maybe a friend of mine or 2

People who I'm not sure:

-elrick

Confirm if you are going and PM me your numbers just in case.
What I'm planning
1. Meet at Union Square at Noon
2. After 30-60 minutes we go to the Auto Show (tell me if you want to, I can go but I don't mind if I don't)
3. Get mad that B&H is closed (lol)
4. Head to Times Square
5. Walk down Broadway to Chinatown
(it should be about 5 pm by now)
6. Photograph Chinatown
7. Head down to the Brooklyn Bridge(Manhattan Side) When it gets dark
8. If you are willing to cross to Brooklyn Side and shoot.
9. Head off home.
Any Questions? I'll PM you all to confirm you are going


----------



## nickisonfire

damn i'd love to come but unfortunately my spring break ends the 14th lol one day short


----------



## Jaszek

a that sucks. But you know, you can always "forget" it ends on the 14th


----------



## digital flower

nickisonfire said:


> damn i'd love to come but unfortunately my spring break ends the 14th lol one day short



I would like to go too but I have a job 

Seriously, have fun and congratulations for finally getting the meet up done. You will enjoy meeting Mr Torus34. I know I did. 

Hey Jim how about a Staten Island meetup this summer


----------



## Torus34

15th.  Union Square, Washington statue. 12 noon.

From there I'll be wandering about looking for interesting 'street' possibilities.

If rain is a high probability, I'll cancel.


----------



## DeadEye

I might be able to make it. Wont know till around noon time as this buisness is rapid change on orders. I hope to be in Erie Basin by noon time. 

Here is a snap from last visit to China Town. 







 If you go a few blocks from canal street into the ghetto you can find sweat shops set up under overpass's were they make these knock off goods (In the street rain or shine) to sell.

  Be prepared to run like the wind when they figure out you got a picture of it.


Cheers DeadEye


----------



## Jaszek

You guys are willing to go even if we have a few showers right?


----------



## Enem178

DeadEye said:


> If you go a few blocks from canal street into the ghetto you can find sweat shops set up under overpass's were they make these knock off goods (In the street rain or shine) to sell.
> 
> Be prepared to run like the wind when they figure out you got a picture of it.
> 
> 
> Cheers DeadEye





Good to know!! Thanks.    Yeah i'll still come out if its not pouring, but regardless I guess we'll be doing the show huh??


----------



## Jaszek

I guess, since we'll probably get a few showers, 2 hours indoors shouldn't be bad


----------



## kalmkidd

IM IN 100%


----------



## Jaszek

haha kind of late now lol. Would anybody be interested meeting up sometime in june? Ill get an exact date when I get the schedule for my regents exams. BTW for me summer is out since Im going to Poland (Sorry spiffybeth lol) BTW the pics from the past meetup are in my sig. But next time I hope to have more people join


----------



## kalmkidd

Jaszek said:


> haha kind of late now lol. Would anybody be interested meeting up sometime in june? Ill get an exact date when I get the schedule for my regents exams. BTW for me summer is out since Im going to Poland (Sorry spiffybeth lol) BTW the pics from the past meetup are in my sig. But next time I hope to have more people join




bro im down i think i know u from B20VTEC.COM at least the name looks familiar. im no longer on there though i was on for a few weeks last yr that site is a piece of **** lol. i live upstate now but i willing to take the MTA down any weekend and shoot my daughter lives in harlem so im there saturday then any sunday we could hook up. i could also show u around up here as well. let me know bro.


----------



## kalmkidd

jaszek  spiffy is mine bro lol i see a shorty from the oranges up above though lol.


----------



## Jaszek

Ok ready for a retry? So last time there we're three of us, and included A LOT of walking lol. If anyone is up for it I Can do it any weekday on the week of 22nd to 26th of June. We have to decide on a day so I can tell my boss that I cant come to work . The only thing is that on Wednesday of that week I'll be free after 12-1 pm b/c I have to take my physics regents (a nonsense test we are forced to take that NY State collages look at). So what days are you other people free? The day we get the most people on will be the day we meet up. And the meetup place will most likely be at Union Square, just like last time.


----------



## Heck

Ill keep my eye on this..


----------



## spiffybeth

no week days!


----------



## Omitinibu

Hey ive been on this forum for about an hr at most.. but im more than willing to go ive been into photography for about 2 weeks now.. have a decent setup and still getting use to it but i appreciate my photos... if im welcome than i can go any day anywhere (as long as its in the city.. at least till i replace the spindle on my jetta..) i guess il wait for the ok b4 just popping up...
oh by the way the name is Joe :thumbup:


----------



## Enem178

What's up Jas?? Im down to meet up again, but I have to keep an eye out for what day you guys plan on meeting up because I might be working. We have to see where this goes.


----------



## Jaszek

damn the weather doesn't look good for the first three days next week, but then again it was the same thing like last time and it was pretty hot and sunny lol. We'll see in a day or two if the wether changes. But any day except wed. next week (mon-fri) is good for me, I just have to tell my boss I cant work that day.


----------



## Omitinibu

So do i just show up.. I honestly dont wanna go with out the "ok" i dont knw anyone here and would feel like an out cast if i just popped out of no where with my dslr.. I dont have a lot of experience and as ive said ive only been at this hobby for about 2 weeks now.. but id like to meet some people who share the same enthusaism to learn from.. Hope to hear back from you guys..
Joe


----------



## Jaszek

ok Tuesday the 23rd of June, 2009. Meet at noon by Washington's horse statue in Union Square. Don't be scared to come by. Lat time Enem178 just came up to me, that's how we met lol. MiaS is back in Florida (I think) but he noticed us right away. Come if you want. I don't know where we'll go yet. Any ideas?


----------



## Omitinibu

Koo.. Ill be there.. Thompkins sq park is near there.. dont know wat everyone is into to shooting (im up for just bout anything) but i know in that park there is a place for dogs we can swing by there.. also on 9th between b and c i have a friend whose apartment gives access to an outside view.. pics are pretty cool.. took these earlier..
































il ask & let you guys know.. 
Joe


----------



## Jaszek

hmmm...the rooftop sounds interesting, any other ideas? O would any of you be willing to go to the "Freedom Tunnel"? I know Enem most likely wont but what about everybody else? Here is the link to some info and pics:
Freedom Tunnel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## potownrob

Glad to see you guys are getting together.  Wish I could make it down for some shooting fun :thumbsup:


----------



## Omitinibu

That freedom tunnel looks like it could have some promising shots.. im willing :thumbup:


----------



## Jaszek

So that makes two of us. Anyone else?


----------



## Omitinibu

I just took a look at the weather.. not looking to good. I dont know if i wanna take my camera out in the rain


----------



## Jaszek

Well last time we were supposed to have rain, and we did, but for about an hour, then it was sunny. But I don't think we'll meet since it's just the 2 of us willing to go. I might go to the tunnel anyway if i dont have work


----------



## Omitinibu

let me know if you go.. if its raining il just bring my point & shoot.. its the sony dcs w300 and shares similar features to my DSLR.. if the weather looks like it may clear il take out the A300.. if not il just keep out the W300.. so in other words im still willing to go if you hit up the freedom tunnel :thumbup:


----------



## Enem178

Hey Jas, you know why I shouldnt go to the tunnel but I might be willing to take a chance!! Ill just have to leave certain info at home.. lol You guys still meeting up at noon at the horse???? Looks likes there's a 40% chance of rain as of now. BTW I woulndt mind doing some rooftops either!!


----------



## Jaszek

hmmm...I dont think so. I just realized I'm going to Poland next week and I have to get ready lol.


----------



## Enem178

Ight no problem. When you get back we can reschedule. Hopefully by then the rain wont be a problem. lol Have ah safe trip


----------



## Easy_Target

I want to join this! ^^


----------



## Jaszek

Enem178 said:


> Ight no problem. When you get back we can reschedule. Hopefully by then the rain wont be a problem. lol Have ah safe trip


thanks


Easy_Target said:


> I want to join this! ^^



You guys can still meet up during the summer . I would go but I only have a couple of days left and have to start packing . Will be back August 27th.


----------



## Enem178

Easy, u local??


----------

